# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  इंडियन पेनल कोड - एक धारा.

## onepolitician

कोनसी धारा कब लगती है?
क्या आप को पता है?
नहीं? देखिये......................

जब किसी को सजा होती है तोह, कोनसी धारा अनुसार उसे सजा होती है.
जानिए यहाँ किस गुनाह के लिए कोनसी धारा. 
यह भारत का कानून है.

----------


## onepolitician

1 और कोड के संचालन का शीर्षक हद
2 भारत के भीतर प्रतिबद्ध अपराधों की सजा
3. परे अपराधों की सजा है, लेकिन जो कानून द्वारा भीतर, भारत कोशिश की जा सकती है
4. अतिरिक्त प्रादेशिक अपराधों के लिए कोड का विस्तार.
5. कुछ कानूनों को इस अधिनियम के द्वारा प्रभावित नहीं किया.
6. संहिता में परिभाषाओं का अपवादों के अधीन समझा जा
7. अभिव्यक्ति की भावना एक बार समझाया
8. लिंग
9. संख्या
10. आदमी, औरत

----------


## onepolitician

11. व्यक्ति
12. सार्वजनिक
13. रानी
14. सरकार के नौकर
15. ब्रिटिश भारत
16. भारत सरकार
17. सरकार
18. भारत
19. न्यायाधीश
20. न्यायालय

----------


## onepolitician

21. लोक सेवक
22. जंगम संपत्ति
23. गलत तरीके से लाभ
24. बेईमानी से
25. धोखे से
26. विश्वास करने का कारण
27. पत्नी क्लर्क, या सेवक के कब्जे में संपत्ति
28. जाली
29. दस्तावेज़
29A. इलेक्ट्रॉनिक रिकॉर्ड
30. मूल्यवान प्रतिभूति

----------


## onepolitician

31. एक होगा
32. कृत्यों के लिए चर्चा करते हुए शब्द अवैध चूक
33. चूक कार्य
34. आम इरादे को आगे बढ़ाने में कई व्यक्तियों द्वारा किया अधिनियमों
35. जब इस तरह के एक अधिनियम के कारण द्वारा एक आपराधिक ज्ञान या इरादे से किया जा रहा है आपराधिक है
36. अधिनियम द्वारा और आंशिक रूप से चूक द्वारा आंशिक रूप से वजह से प्रभाव
37. कई कृत्यों के एक अपराध का गठन कर सहयोग
38. आपराधिक कृत्य में चिंतित व्यक्तियों को विभिन्न अपराधों के दोषी हो सकता है
39. स्वेच्छा से
40. अपराध

----------


## onepolitician

41. विशेष कानून
42. स्थानीय कानून
43. अवैध रूप से, कानूनी तौर पर करने के लिए बाध्य
44. चोट
45. जीवन
46. मौत
47. पशु
48. पोत
49. वर्ष महीना,
50. अनुभाग

----------


## onepolitician

51. शपथ
52. नेकनीयती
52A. हार्बर
53. सज़ा
53A. परिवहन के लिए संदर्भ का निर्माण
54. मौत की सजा का रूपान्तरण
55. जीवन के लिए कारावास की वाक्य का रूपान्तरण
55A. उपयुक्त सरकार की परिभाषा
56. दंड दासता की हालत के लिए यूरोप और अमेरिका के वाक्य. के रूप में दस साल से अधिक अवधि के लिए वाक्य के लिए नहीं बल्कि जीवन के लिए परंतुक
57. सजा के मामले की fractions
58. अपराधियों परिवहन की सजा सुनाई कैसे जब तक पहुँचाया के साथ निपटा
59. कारावास की बजाय परिवहन.
60. वाक्य कारावास के कुछ मामलों में पूर्ण हो सकता है या आंशिक रूप से कठोर या सरल

----------


## onepolitician

61. संपत्ति की जब्ती की सजा
62. संपत्ति की मौत, परिवहन, या कारावास के साथ दंडनीय अपराधियों के संबंध में जब्ती,
63. जुर्माने की राशि
64. कारावास की ठीक का भुगतान न करने के वाक्य
65. ठीक का भुगतान न होने के लिए कारावास की सीमा है, जब कारावास और ठीक awardable
66. कारावास की ठीक का भुगतान न करने के विवरण
67. ठीक का भुगतान न करने के कारावास जब ठीक ही साथ दंडनीय अपराध
68. ठीक के भुगतान पर समाप्त करने के लिए कारावास
69. कारावास की आनुपातिक भाग के ठीक के भुगतान पर समाप्ति
70. ठीक छह साल के भीतर लगाया जाता है, या कारावास की मौत के दौरान दायित्व से नहीं संपत्ति का निर्वहन करने के लिए

----------


## onepolitician

71. अपराध की सजा की सीमा कई अपराधों के ऊपर बनाया
72. कई अपराधों में से एक के दोषी व्यक्ति की सजा, निर्णय करते हुए कहा कि यह संदिग्ध है जिनमें से
73. एकान्त कारावास
74. एकान्त कारावास की सीमा
75. पिछले सजा के बाद अध्याय बारहवीं या अध्याय XVII के तहत कुछ अपराधों के लिए सजा बढ़ी
76. बाध्य व्यक्ति द्वारा किया गया, या खुद बाध्य विश्वास तथ्य की गलती से कानून के द्वारा, कार्य
77. न्यायाधीश का कार्य जब न्यायिक अभिनय
78. अधिनियम न्यायालय के निर्णय या आदेश के अनुसार किया
79. एक उचित व्यक्ति के द्वारा किया है, या तथ्य की भूल खुद को उचित विश्वास करके कानून के द्वारा, कार्य
80. एक वैध कार्य करने में दुर्घटना

----------


## onepolitician

81. कार्य करने के लिए नुकसान का कारण होने की संभावना है, लेकिन आपराधिक आशय के बिना किया, और अन्य नुकसान को रोकने के
82. सात वर्ष से कम उम्र के एक बच्चे के कार्य
83. ऊपर सात और बारह के अंतर्गत एक बच्चे की अपरिपक्व समझ के अधिनियम
84. अस्वस्थ मस्तिष्क के एक व्यक्ति के कार्य
85. नशे के कारण उसके खिलाफ कारण एक निर्णय करने में असमर्थ व्यक्ति के कार्य
86. अपराध की आवश्यकता होती है ज्ञान की एक विशेष आशय जो नशा है प्रतिबद्ध
87. इरादा नहीं जाना जाता है के लिए मौत या गंभीर चोट के कारण होने की संभावना नहीं है और अधिनियम, सहमति से किया
88. अधिनियम का इरादा नहीं करने के लिए व्यक्ति के लाभ के लिए मृत्यु, अच्छा विश्वास में सहमति के द्वारा किया कारण
89. बच्चे या पागल व्यक्ति के लाभ के लिए अच्छा विश्वास में अधिनियम द्वारा या अभिभावक की सहमति के द्वारा किया
90. भय या ग़लतफ़हमी के तहत दिया जा सहमति जाना जाता है

----------


## kajal pandey

* मित्र अगर आप अनुमति दें तो मैं  इस सूत्र मे कुछ कर सकती हूँ ,,,लेकिन सूत्र आपका है इसीलिए आपकी सहमती आवश्यक है*

----------


## kajal pandey

हो सके तो  जल्दी देने का प्रयास कीजियेगा ,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## kajal pandey

*प्रशासक जी सूत्रधार का जवाब नहीं आ रहा है ......... कृपया मार्ग बताइए ,,,,,,,,,,क्या इस सूत्र में पोस्टिंग आरम्भ करूँ अथवा इसी बिंदु पर नया सूत्र निर्मित करूँ*

----------


## kajal pandey

यह सूत्र सुब्यावास्थित नहीं है ,,,,,,कृपया मार्गदर्शन कीजिये

----------


## umabua

> हो सके तो  जल्दी देने का प्रयास कीजियेगा ,,,धन्यवाद





> *प्रशासक जी सूत्रधार का जवाब नहीं आ रहा है ......... कृपया मार्ग बताइए ,,,,,,,,,,क्या इस सूत्र में पोस्टिंग आरम्भ करूँ अथवा इसी बिंदु पर नया सूत्र निर्मित करूँ*





> यह सूत्र सुब्यावास्थित नहीं है ,,,,,,कृपया मार्गदर्शन कीजिये


काजल जी, नमस्कार .
कृपया आप सूत्र को सुव्यवस्थित करें। धन्यवाद।

----------


## vedant thakur

जी हाँ काजल जी आप कुछ सुव्यवस्थित जानकारी प्रदान कीजिये ,हम सब प्रतीक्षारत हैं !!

----------


## onepolitician

> काजल जी, नमस्कार .
> कृपया आप सूत्र को सुव्यवस्थित करें। धन्यवाद।


काजल जी और उमा जी, आप इस सूत्र को ठीक कर दे, मुझे समय नहीं मिल रहा है इन दिनों इसे सुधारने का.

----------


## kajal pandey

sahmati hetu dhanywad aapko,,,,,,,muhey 4 din ka samay dijiye sutr thik ho jayega,,suruati pravistion ko hatana bhi hoga is hetu niyamakgan sey bat kar lijiye

----------


## pkj21

अंतिम प्रश्न लाजवाब है ,कहाँ से आते हैं ऐसे ऐसे प्रश्न

----------


## hariom bharati

Law kaya hai

----------

